
A Parallel Covid-19 Diagnostic Assay for Simultaneous Testing - boshomi
http://web.archive.org/web/20200322155413/https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kP2w_uTMSep2UxTCOnUhh1TMCjWvHEY0sUUpkJHPYV4/preview
======
boshomi
alternative links:

[http://archive.md/20200322155438/https://docs.google.com/doc...](http://archive.md/20200322155438/https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kP2w_uTMSep2UxTCOnUhh1TMCjWvHEY0sUUpkJHPYV4/preview)

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kP2w_uTMSep2UxTCOnUhh1TM...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kP2w_uTMSep2UxTCOnUhh1TMCjWvHEY0sUUpkJHPYV4/preview)

